# GHRP/CJC, what causes/fixes the midsection bloat?



## Notts (Jul 6, 2011)

As per title. Been on GHRP-6/CJC for about a week and already I've got some chronic bloat, my gut is hanging over my belt.

Been looking through the various guides and whatnot but not managed to find the cause of the bloat or what if anything to take to reduce/remove it.

This must've come up before, but i've not found a damn thing relating to the cause/fix.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Never seen that!

Are you eating more or boozing?


----------



## Notts (Jul 6, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Never seen that!
> 
> Are you eating more or boozing?


Neither, I only drink once a month, and this stuff's killed my appetite (despite making my stomach go mental) so I'm actually eating less then usual.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

sure the stuff is good?

when you pinning and how much


----------



## Notts (Jul 6, 2011)

Not sure how to tell if it's good or not, the side effects are there, mental stomach, empty feeling stomach, crazy dreams, warm flushes etc etc

Googled 'GHRP bloat' and plenty of bros seem to get it (though of course there's no telling how many of'em are just overeating).

Not running epic dosages, ghrp 100mcg x 3 cjc 50mcg x 3 Morning noon and night on an empty stomach, eat normal amount of food about an hour or so later.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Notts said:


> Not sure how to tell if it's good or not, the side effects are there, mental stomach, empty feeling stomach, warm flushes etc etc
> 
> Googled 'GHRP bloat' and plenty of bros seem to get it (though of course there's no telling how many of'em are just overeating).
> 
> Not running epic dosages, ghrp 100mcg x 3 cjc 50mcg x 3 Morning noon and night on an empty stomach, eat normal amount of food about an hour or so later.


Normaly on GHRP 6!are you on 2 Op,it is rare but can happen mate,bare with it if so.


----------



## Notts (Jul 6, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Normaly on GHRP 6!are you on 2 Op,it is rare but can happen mate,bare with it if so.


I'm on 6, sorry I totally forgot to put the number (now fixed).


----------

